# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Method for demolishing concrete deck/verandah

## N0mad

We have this small concrete deck (1,5 m * 4 m) at the back of our high set house that we'd like to replace with a larger one (not concrete) plus get a proper roof over. Current idea is to demolish the existing concrete deck then build a new, larger one with a roof to cover. I'm thinking of demolishing the deck myself using a concrete saw and/or jackhammer, using a few props to make sure that where I'm standing is safe while breaking it up in pieces. The decking is about 80-100 mm thick and is about 2 m off the ground. It has a few cracks here and there, some exposed, rusting steel reinforcement that has cracked off chunks from the bottom of the decking slab. To make matters more interesting, the bright spark that built it in (we believe) 1967 added a hall cupboard with one wooden and two concrete walls where the two concrete walls basically stand straight on top of the deck. I'm thinking to take the cupboard walls down first then the rest of the deck then the piers underneath.  
Any ideas on the best/easiest way of doing this?
Cheers

----------


## Marc

There are many ways to demolish things. I like to use explosives but in your case may be not. Second best for me is a large excavator. Nothing like slowly lowering the bucket and pull everything down. Fun. 
If you post a picture or two, may be we can tell what is the best way in your case ...  :Smilie:

----------


## johnc

Yes, demo saw (hire) and crow bar might be all you need. Cut into manageable pieces, the bar really just helps the few you can't cut completely through such as against walls. Cupboard walls, then slab then piers seems logical. Just make sure you can't fall through.

----------


## N0mad

Thanks guys,
Yep, can't get in there with the really large tools unfortunately. I don't want to tear down the house along the way.  :Biggrin: 
I have both the demo saw and jack hammer already (have been preparing for this for a while already so managed to get in a couple of tool purchases when good offers were available). 
I will post some pix shortly. 
The interesting parts are that the concrete of the deck makes up our back door threshold and extends on top of the main beam underneath the house wall in a couple of places. So careful extraction is the plan.

----------


## Marc

Good for you for going demolition and not low deck over existing concrete slab. You will be glad you did it that way.

----------

